# Come up to the lab and see whats on the slab...



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

..got sumthun' in the works. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif 

Any guesses?  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

class A?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

T-Boiler Shay?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

HMS Titanic?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I know what it is! It's gotta be a coal or wood burning fueled hot chocolate mug right???????????????LOL The Regal


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like the base of my parents "octopus" furnace!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

One of ya's nailed it...New pics tommorow, as its too late tonight...


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Perfect! The self heating hot chocolate mug! 










-Brian


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, 

Your Tom Thumb is coming along nicely!! And it'll go around those 20" diameter curves! 

Mark


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm betting road roller.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 08/19/2008 12:10 AM
Perfect! The self heating hot chocolate mug! 








-Brian



ROFLMAO /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif 
I spit my cup of caffine out laughing at that one!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Cale nailed it, guess he knows me pretty well /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

For the Building Log please folow the link: 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/8/postid/45475/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome Vic, another great project from the lab. Keep us posted.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

OK what happened to my posts!


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

What happened to Vic's posts? They are all gone and there is this message at the top - 
Argument 'Length' must be greater or equal to zero.Argument 'Length' must be greater or equal to zero.Argument 'Length' must be greater or equal to zero.Argument 'Length' must be greater or equal to zero.Argument 'Length' must be greater or equal to zero. 

-Brian


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Brian, 
That reminds me of something, but I can't remember what it is. A very long time ago. 
Paul


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, 

Maybe Vic's creation really did come alive and ate his post!! 

Mark


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I love that credit card ad: 

"It's alive!" 

"No it's not." 

"Well, not literally..."


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Yay! Vic has been unerased! 

-Brian


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, 

That looks pretty cool! Glad that your creation didn't eat you!! 

Mark


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'M FREE, RELEASED FROM THE FORBIDDEN ZONE!!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok something up again. I might still be stuck in the forbidden zone 
That "arguement" clause is still in my screen, right below the author/message topic header 

I'm pretty positive this has something to do with editing pictures after they have been initialy posted, I went to edit post to use a smaller size image in the above post, on submit, same kaboom!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Umm Vic: 

I thought it was one of those philosophy quotes guys sometimes append to their posts. 

Les


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I thought it was something I learned ( and Forgot) from 9th grade geometry. 
Paul


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Since me and this thread got zapped into the FORBIDDEN ZONE, and alot of extra posts related to my escaping General Zod's recruitment attempts have been added, I'm going to start a new post dedicated to the Class A building log, also this thread, and its cheeky in-house title, was only supposed to be a teaser as I cannot change the title once its posted, and I want to hopefully inspire some would be kitbasher to start cutting fingers.. I mean styrene ...and give bashing a whirl, sooo off we go.... 

For the Building Log, please follow the link: 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/8/postid/45475/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------

